# Pre fab the tub



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

His is suck a pain in the ass. Front wall already tiled, side access won't reach the hook ups, couldnt cut ceiling out below, but hey, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice job man, the joints look good

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've done theses types of hook ups the hardest part is doing it knowing whoever tiled or had tile job done has absolutely no regard for you and your time . If you have any patience left after that and are lucky you may end up with a nice job like the above. It's like giving the carpenters the windows the day the siding contractor leaves


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, you're a nice guy. I wouldn't have done that, at all. It looks nice but is a huge pain in the arse to do. Plus I won't make a joint unless I can see it on test. I would have had them remove the tile, or done it. It happens, but I don't do that crap. I had a GC that no matter what couldn't cut the proper sized hole in a bar sink. It would NEVER fit, always the same style bar sink. I would just walk off the job, and tell him to call me when the sink fit properly. I would hit him up with a return charge as well. Like I said you're a generous guy it took you twice as long than it should have. I hope you at least charged extra for that.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I've done it a few times on jetted tub installs and it's not fun. Looks good!


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks nice hope it was time and materials... How do they access the mixing valve?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Charge accordingly.


I'm about to do a job where the faucet has to be replaced... and the fellow thinks I can reach inbetween 2 joists from a 12' ceiling in the basement.


It won't happen. My shoulders have to be inbetween those joists to do it, and the hole in the floor would have to be quite large.

Tub needs to be pulled like shown, jig it up with front/side access. He's getting an access point to the motor area or I won't be doing the job.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately this was not T&M it was part of the rough in. Tub had to be special ordered and blah blah blah, by the Time it got delivered the house was basically ready to set fixtures. So no extra cash here! It did take twice as long but what are you gonna do. I wasn't gonna make a fuss about it and complain. Sometimes it's easy and sometimes it's hard. I knew what was going to be involved so I planned accordingly and showed up and got it done.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Those kind of garden tubs suck , luckily the few I've done a buddy of mine was the GC so he put an access cover to the utilities and hid it with the tile work.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Unfortunately this was not T&M it was part of the rough in. Tub had to be special ordered and blah blah blah, by the Time it got delivered the house was basically ready to set fixtures. So no extra cash here! It did take twice as long but what are you gonna do. I wasn't gonna make a fuss about it and complain. Sometimes it's easy and sometimes it's hard. I knew what was going to be involved so I planned accordingly and showed up and got it done.


Nice .like the attitude


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Tile man didn't care about you. But you didn't complain and got the job done neatly. GC will hire you again for sure. Good Job.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Tile man didn't care about you. But you didn't complain and got the job done neatly. GC will hire you again for sure. Good Job.


Or think that he can do things a$$ backwards with no regard to your schedule or wallet.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What made the tile guy and the GC think that in some way this was going to save time.... They were only think about themselves 

Azz backward contractors I would not want to deal with....

It's our job to teach those GCs and subtrades that there is the right way and a wrong way....

The wrong way is going to cost them large $$$$

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumbdog said:


> Or think that he can do things a$$ backwards with no regard to your schedule or wallet.


That's why we backcharge


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> That's why we backcharge


I get a change order signed before work starts. I hate fighting after the fact. It is our job to train our gcs. The best negative reinforcement is hitting them in the wallet.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I get a change order signed before work starts. I hate fighting after the fact. It is our job to train our gcs. The best negative reinforcement is hitting them in the wallet.


You do this in residential or mainly commercial?

I agree with your train of thought, but sometimes here's how it goes in new residential...


* Builder gives plumber LOTS of work, pays on time, let's you work in the house without HVAC guys or electricians, pays fair price.

*builder then has a **** up once or twice a year and needs you to just get it done so he can get his money to pay you. No *****ing, no complaining, no back charging, no singed change order. 

*smart plumber busts his ass, doesn't complain, gets the job done, and gets paid on time.

In a perfect world, we (plumbers) would like to get paid for everything that we do...this is NOT a perfect world guys


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> You do this in residential or mainly commercial?
> 
> I agree with your train of thought, but sometimes here's how it goes in new residential...
> 
> ...


Then builder sees he can get away with it and slowly starts pulling that garbage more often. Then before you know it you are slowly losing your arse. I don't do ANY work I don't get paid for. I have lots to do, and a tight schedule to do it in. If I have to spend half a day dicking around with something that should have taken an hour, that's money out of my pocket from a different job I could be doing that pays. I have no problem lending a hand or doing something that takes very little time, when it's hours of time we're talking about that is a completely different situation. 

You forgot your half of the equation, showing up and getting the job done when asked and in a timely fashion. Paying you on time is what's expected not a bonus. I WILL be paid for everything I do, in a reasonable timeframe. In return I will do a great job and 100% stand behind my work. This is the tradeoff. If the guy wants you to do something that is going to take an hour or less, I don't see the harm in including it once and a while. Anything over that and there WILL be a change order. 

If the GC told the tile guy to leave it until you were done, then the tile guy pays. If the GC ordered the tile done, he pays. Either way it isn't my fault/ problem so I won't be paying...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice work regardless! 
You got er done and if you are ok with it to keep your contractor happy then i can understand it!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> His is suck a pain in the ass. Front wall already tiled, side access won't reach the hook ups, couldnt cut ceiling out below, but hey, you gotta do what you gotta do.


Nice work brother I know this is a tough install I've done it before...


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

To the OP, I would suppose the 2x4's screwed to the subfloor are to support the fiberglass tub against flexing. I have never seen 2x4 used for that purpose, always a mortar bed or some delightful foam"O"fill . Im not flappin my gums about your obviously difficult install, but im not sure im down with that....... Why you ask? Man i dont know its just i picture the 2x4 getting tired over the next few years with momma jumpin in and out of the tub every day, then it starts to flex and next the grandkids are playin GI Joe and hoppin around all crazy and the tub REALLY starts flexin because im thinkin regular wood aint meant for that sort of environment, temperature extremes, shifting load, abraision, some level of moisture thru condensation etc. just my 2 cents................. now everyone feel free to wear my ass out over this post


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

liquid plumber said:


> To the OP, I would suppose the 2x4's screwed to the subfloor are to support the fiberglass tub against flexing. I have never seen 2x4 used for that purpose, always a mortar bed or some delightful foam"O"fill . Im not flappin my gums about your obviously difficult install, but im not sure im down with that....... Why you ask? Man i dont know its just i picture the 2x4 getting tired over the next few years with momma jumpin in and out of the tub every day, then it starts to flex and next the grandkids are playin GI Joe and hoppin around all crazy and the tub REALLY starts flexintar because im thinkin regular wood aint meant for that sort of environment, temperature extremes, shifting load, abraision, some level of moisture thru condensation etc. just my 2 cents................. now everyone feel free to wear my ass out over this post


I'm a mortar plumber too..


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree some sort of bed is to be laid prevents creaking and gives support


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

liquid plumber said:


> To the OP, I would suppose the 2x4's screwed to the subfloor are to support the fiberglass tub against flexing. I have never seen 2x4 used for that purpose, always a mortar bed or some delightful foam"O"fill . Im not flappin my gums about your obviously difficult install, but im not sure im down with that....... Why you ask? Man i dont know its just i picture the 2x4 getting tired over the next few years with momma jumpin in and out of the tub every day, then it starts to flex and next the grandkids are playin GI Joe and hoppin around all crazy and the tub REALLY starts flexin because im thinkin regular wood aint meant for that sort of environment, temperature extremes, shifting load, abraision, some level of moisture thru condensation etc. just my 2 cents................. now everyone feel free to wear my ass out over this post


I dont remember why we didn't on this job. Almost always we use mortar sandwiched between two pieces of plastic. 

I dont think the 2 2x4 jacks that the 5 legs are sitting on will give out anytime before any of the rest o the house does. I see your point but I don't think it's that big of a deal. Most tubs we set in mortar dont have legs, they are more or less soaking tubs. This particular one had 5 leg supports on it. Wouldn't have hurt to use mortar at all, but I don't know why we didn't on this on. Oh, maybe it was the fact that it was set during the finish not the roughin, and somebody forgot
To bring it.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I dont remember why we didn't on this job. Almost always we use mortar sandwiched between two pieces of plastic.
> 
> I dont think the 2 2x4 jacks that the 5 legs are sitting on will give out anytime before any of the rest o the house does. I see your point but I don't think it's that big of a deal. Most tubs we set in mortar dont have legs, they are more or less soaking tubs. This particular one had 5 leg supports on it. Wouldn't have hurt to use mortar at all, but I don't know why we didn't on this on. Oh, maybe it was the fact that it was set during the finish not the roughin, and somebody forgot
> To bring it.


M C, yeah for sure i agree there is bigger fish to fry than a couple of 2buh4s.............that looked like a fine install, and tricky to boot


----------

